# Trypophobia? (dont look if you are sensetive)



## Reenhard (May 3, 2014)

I got trypophobia but I am trying to face it instead of avoiding it....
If you guys dont know what it is...
Trypophobia is fear of objects with patterns of holes, such as beehives, ant hills and lotus seed heads.
You can test yourself now...
If you feel extreamly uncomfterble seeing these Pictures, like itching, shivering Dizzy and Everything. Then you got trypophobia.



WATCH ON YOUR OWN RISK


http://cindydyer.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/lotuspod.jpg


http://trypophobia.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/1-262x300.jpg


http://trypophobia.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/2.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-FWJwQTeV-LQ/UjTzu_IoyWI/AAAAAAAAAKU/mW6CRh5euo4/s1600/Bee+Butts.jpg



I bet Im not alone with this!


----------



## iamnothyper (May 3, 2014)

i only found the ones in people's bodies to be disturbing
i thought the first pic was quite pretty


----------



## Airen (May 3, 2014)

Uhm.. I don't feel extremely uncomfortable like I'm going to pass out or anything, but I don't really like looking at them. The one with the person's arm and the tongue bothered me the most. Makes me cringe.


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 3, 2014)

Honeycombs don't bother me (bees do though, haha, I'm scared of those). But the idea of holes in one's body is quite disgusting to me more-so than phobic. Also even though you have placed warnings in your post, this thread might not be such a good idea, someone might be more sensitive, I don't know. But you're definitely not alone.


----------



## Reenhard (May 3, 2014)

I took one of the least bleish looking. Yeah, I can see it more of being disturb than it is a phobia of course.


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 3, 2014)

I wonder if there are any other phobias people have here on TBT that they'd like to discuss. Is there already a general thread about phobias?


----------



## Reenhard (May 3, 2014)

I have no idea, nothing what Ive been seeing.


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

I only found the body parts disturbing


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 3, 2014)

I found everything disturbing but the beehive...


----------



## puppy (May 3, 2014)

those pictures make me uncomfortable too actually
it's not a phobia for me so much but it's something i wouldnt look at for long


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 3, 2014)

It just looks unnatural and it makes me cringe in disgustedness

- - - Post Merge - - -

JUST haha


----------



## Byngo (May 3, 2014)

The first and last pictures don't bother me at all-but the second and 3rd pictures are disturbing, especially the second pic...


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 3, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> The first and last pictures don't bother me at all-but the second and 3rd pictures are disturbing, especially the second pic...



I totally agree!


----------



## f11 (May 3, 2014)

They make me really itchy and cringe!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2014)

I HATE those images, HATE them!


----------



## radical6 (May 3, 2014)

my friend has trypophobia. i try my best to tag stuff for them on tumblr.
the pictures make me uncomfortable but im not really triggered by it.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 3, 2014)

i am a trypophobia cause I know immediately I DON'T EVEN want to look at those pic XD I wont shiver and dizzy but feeling extremely uncomfortable! Remember once I read the email(back when FB was not introduce yet) about a girl who have worm growing in her breast and even have picture attach (fake pic with black dot around the breast, identified by my friend) but just this make me extreme uncomfortable to even go online for several days >< probably beehive and lotus root still okay for me but a big NO to human body =x I am totally fine with gory and bloody stuff but NOT holes on human body >< then blood piercing out like a red fountain ewwwww describing it make me cringe already xD


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

Nnghghgghhghgh
GROSS GROSS GROSS GROSS GROSS GROSS GROSS GROSS GROSS GROSS GROSSSSSSSSS
*runs out of room screaming*
But seriously i couldn't look at those pictures for more than 2 seconds before exciting the tab. Just. . .*shiver* it looked weird.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 3, 2014)

I didn't feel extremely uncomfortable, but I definitely did feel different when looking at those pictures. Something about every single one of them jsut disturbed me, and I don't know if it was just the pattern or what. I know for the one of the tonuge it was just because that was a tongue with like holes in it and that grosses me out. But the others I still had a mild reaction to. I don't know. I'd probably have to look at more pictures to know for sure, as with simple repeating pattersn (like lines and dots) I never feel like this.

Oh wait, it's an uncomfortableness with repeating patterns of holes. Yeah, I am definitely uncomfortable arounds things like that. I don't know what it is about them, but it just seems weird and gross to me even if it's totally natural.


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

I wasn't expecting the body-"art" ones, but after the initial "chills" of surprise, I could look at them fine. 

...Unless the initial chills is what trypophobia is? (btw I'm talking like split-second blood-rush, then I'm fine...)


----------



## debinoresu (May 3, 2014)

yes yes me I get very uncomfortable

like everything

the word "porous" makes me uncomfortable ****ing hell get out of here yuck


----------



## Mariah (May 3, 2014)

I love those pictures.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Farobi (May 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44070



10/10

These pictures give me a tingly feeling in my face. I feel uncomfortable looking at them (especially the last & the second one) but I don't think I have the phobia.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

I think its not a phobia, its just gross


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

**** **** **** **** ***** ****** **** ****!!!!

Holes and dots are horrifying to me.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)




----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 3, 2014)

This disgusts me terribly ..


----------



## Straw hat (May 3, 2014)

Oh, I've seen this sort of thing before, 2 years ago or so. Like lots of holes in someone's body with those little worm things or something. Well, truly disgusting, but It's pretty much all photoshopped. Some vermin can indeed be inside of your body and do damage in your organs n all, including under your skin, but it's nothing like that.

Anyway, fear of holes, it's the first time I've heard of it. There are so many types of phobias, I'm personally not impressed. But truth being said, it must be really hard to have this phobia.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

I feel like crying for hours after i see a few pictures. My mind goes insane and gets all emotional. I'll be somewhat okay if i only see a quick glimpse though.


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> yes yes me I get very uncomfortable
> 
> like everything
> 
> the word "porous" makes me uncomfortable ****ing hell get out of here yuck



Sorry to hear that... I get uncomfortable around a lot of irrational things, but weirdly this stuff doesn't bother me. I think my initial reaction was thanks to the description making me anticipate something really scary... Kind of like when you're alone and think you see something around a corner, and you almost have a heart attack when you check even if there's nothing there... 

Uuuuhhm. Don't watch Spongebob...


----------



## CR33P (May 4, 2014)

i remember looking at these. i don't think it exists, i think everyone is naturally grossed out by that kind of stuff.


----------



## unravel (May 4, 2014)

My friend dare me to search trypophobia in google and I'm not comfortable looking the pics. I told my other friend to search it and she got mad at me. It's disgusting but I don't think I have that phobia.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 4, 2014)

is it normal if i become partially deaf while looking at these pictures?


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2014)

Yeah it gives me that itchy feeling the instant i see the pics of the lotus pods photoshopped onto people's bodies but strangely I kind of like it lol



Spoiler: warning


----------



## kasane (May 4, 2014)

Oh god...
I feel like squirming whenever I see trypophobic pics Q_Q
I gave a link to my friends about trypophobia and now they have it 
ur welcome

- - - Post Merge - - -



awesomeperson1 said:


> is it normal if i become partially deaf while looking at these pictures?



I don't think that's one of the side effects :/
No 7 for you -_-


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

I just noticed... the goosebumps I get when I see these pictures are my "awesome-idea alert" goosebumps... 

Ahhhhhmmm... 

I don't know how I feel about that... 

...I also don't know why I keep clicking spoilers that say "warning" on them...


----------



## chillv (May 4, 2014)

eww!

I didn't even know I had this phobia


----------



## lazuli (May 4, 2014)

*those pictures disturb me
like
euuehuHUgh
[sub]yet i shot holes in kan an fef[/sub]*


----------



## hemming1996 (May 4, 2014)

euuugh oh gosh that is so disturbing
i dont have tryophobia though, i'm not totally creeped out by seeing those pictures


----------



## RhinoK (May 4, 2014)

I feel fine
Im just dizzy
But I only just woke up tbh


----------



## katelynross (May 4, 2014)

LOL NOPE


----------



## Darumy (May 4, 2014)

Not even going to look at the first page haha 8'D;

I think mild tryptophobia is common in everyone. That being said, I recently moved, and when I moved my bed aside, there were a bunch of little holes in the wall. Probably from old posters (I hope) but it made me stop and stare for a long, long, long time the way I do with anything that freaks me out a little. Yeeach.


----------



## Cou (May 4, 2014)

Gahhhd I didn't even read the whole post or looked at the links but I know exactly what you're talking about. They disgust me, I get the most goosebumps because of them. Ugh just thinking about it is giving me goosebumps already, I freaking hate holes fuuuuuu.

I remember having a dream that I had ant's holes/house thing on my legs holy. That was disgusting as **** it haunted me for years and I still clearly remember it. I was like 8 then, and I still have the entire scene in my head. I think it was some kind of punishment... I've always hated ants and they were everywhere and there was this one time I was so pissed because they kept popping out of nowhere and I found their hole or house whatever you call it, and I started poking it and poured water and ahhhh I just feel sorry until now okay. I'll never do that again.

And then I saw pictures of those holes on people's arms/boobs or whatever (it may be the pictures/links you have up, idk because I'm too scared to open them), and yeah they're just disgusting and makes me wanna puke.

Even the bee stings on animal crossing character's eye gets to me already. The littlest holes or dots gets to me, as long as there's many of them in little place.


----------



## Reenhard (May 4, 2014)

I do agree with everyone this is not really a phobia... But it is Calling for trypophobia so... Can't change it. But look at this 







I feel extreamly sorry for this dog, good a vet taking care of this. But  we gotta blame the owner for this...


----------



## Saturniidae (May 4, 2014)

NOPE. I seriously change my browser settings to images off before posting. My fear of this is just so bad like.
the other night I had a nightmare of these creatures covered in eyes drilling holes into my skin..woke up freaked out and sratched my skin until it started bleeding. ugh.


----------



## AppleCracker (May 4, 2014)

I'm terrified if this. I have tyro phobia real bad! I also have this fear where like if I'm in the pitch black, and something is far away my head starts hurting.


----------



## Waluigi (May 4, 2014)

I got uncomfortable with the bees, but im scared of bees anyway so eh


----------



## Nouris (May 4, 2014)

Don't think I have this phobia, the body ones make me really uncomfortable though


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2014)

I remember the first time I found out what Trypophobia was, boy that was fun.


----------

